# Gradient Printing with Inkjet for Heat Transfers



## brettcyr (May 6, 2011)

I am having an issue with printing a graphic that has gradient fills using my Epson 1400 with Magic Flow CIS. It will print solids fine but a gradient will turn pink or have lines in it. I can not figure out if its something with the graphic if I have to print this through a RIP software. I have posted the graphic I am trying to print.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

brettcyr said:


> I am having an issue with printing a graphic that has gradient fills using my Epson 1400 with Magic Flow CIS. It will print solids fine but a gradient will turn pink or have lines in it. I can not figure out if its something with the graphic if I have to print this through a RIP software. I have posted the graphic I am trying to print.


Have you tried to set the Best Photo and Photo enhance settigs? The printer will print fine details with those settings. If the heads are partially clogged banding will appear when using Text & Image settings. You can also set in Adavce tab with ICM selected and select Off (no color adjustment) check box. That will prevent banding.


----------



## brettcyr (May 6, 2011)

That worked good with getting rid of the lines, however I can not get it to print the gray gradient as you can see in this pic, the result was good with the print just the wrong color. Keeps coming out pink. It only does this when I try to print something with gradients.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

brettcyr said:


> That worked good with getting rid of the lines, however I can not get it to print the gray gradient as you can see in this pic, the result was good with the print just the wrong color. Keeps coming out pink. It only does this when I try to print something with gradients.


That is really odd. In your graphics software try turning off the print settings color profile and let the printer use the printer settings. See if that makes the difference.

BTW are you using sublimation ink?


----------



## michael lambert (Apr 17, 2013)

Have u run a printer head test make sure nothing is clogged? 

I have the 1430 same inks as the 1400 and will give it a shot on mins


----------



## brettcyr (May 6, 2011)

I'm stumped tried everything except a RIP and I don't know if that would even fix this issue. Still printing pink and not the gray.


----------



## michael lambert (Apr 17, 2013)

I printed on the 1430 and seems to come out fine?


----------



## michael lambert (Apr 17, 2013)

did you a printer test to ensure you have no clogged print heads? I know if even one line is missing from the print it can totally throw off the colors,


----------



## brettcyr (May 6, 2011)

I just did a purge print and there is some banding....I think there is clogged heads and I am now going to try to flush the heads with solution to see if that'll do me.


----------



## brettcyr (May 6, 2011)

Strange thing though I printed another design that was solid and printed fine....really weird. But it was only 2 or 3 colors and no gradients....


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Is the color mode of the image CMYK if it is change it to RGB. Read the content on this link that was provieded by fellow member mgparsih: Drivers & Support - Epson Stylus Photo R800 - Epson


----------



## brettcyr (May 6, 2011)

I appreciate all the help, figured out that the print heads were extremely clogged. I found this video online and wanted to share it here in case anyone has the clogging issue. I used Simple Green to do the flush. Be careful if you do this. The first part of the video is software skip through pass the software to where he is flushing the print heads. This worked for me after two flushes using the syringe. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeqJQuRhwp0[/media]


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks. For some reason the llink is not showing. I am reposting it. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeqJQuRhwp0[/media]

I use the same technique with a combination of 1/8" plastic tubing I got from the hardware store and a syringe. I use flushing solution. What is the ratio of simple green when you dilute it with water?


----------



## brettcyr (May 6, 2011)

We went full strength with it and it took two flushings for it to work properly due to all the build up I guess. We did not dilute it....


----------

